# Accutron Battery



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all

Can anyone tell me what's the best type of battery to put in an Accutron 214 ?

I know Accutron batteries have been discussed before but I can't find the relevant old topic (sorry).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It all depends what type of battery it has been running on before. ?

If it came without a battery in it then try a 394 but you will need one of the little plastic converters. If it runs fast on this then you will either need a Mercury 387 or a Accucell or have it set up to run on Silver oxides.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers Roy.

Dave


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

If I did need one of those little plastic spacers for the battery (I don't 'cos there's one in it) where would I get one, is it possible to buy them ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> If I did need one of those little plastic spacers for the battery (I don't 'cos there's one in it) where would I get one, is it possible to buy them ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do a worldwide search for Accucell on eBay --- Clarks are the cheapest and they come with a plastic ring


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers Silver Hawk, will do.

Dave


----------

